# Call to release giant Philippine crocodile



## News Bot (Sep 10, 2011)

ANIMAL rights activists are urging Philippine authorities to return a captured giant crocodile back to the wild. 











*Published On:* 10-Sep-11 05:25 PM
*Source:* AP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 10, 2011)

Why not release it. He will only need to eat 1 fisherman a year to survive. Im pretty sure more than 1 fisherman would drown each year, so where does the problem lie?


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 10, 2011)

How come they caught him in the first place? If he had already killed someone, there's no way he'd be allowed to go back. Hunters would kill him if he killed a person,


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 10, 2011)

Having a rogue croc on the loose will create public fear which in turn will harm other crocs

Edit:
Its PETA saying he should be returned, that's enough evidence for me that he should stay in captivity lol


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 10, 2011)

But what they are suggesting could be right. Having a crocodile that big in captivity is only endangering the carers. And what are the chances of his health deteriorating in captivity. Its a catch 22 really. He should be free but the minute he attacks someone he is going to be in danger of being killed or re-captured, and I am sure I would feel the same as anyone who would lose a family member, or attacked myself, by that.


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 10, 2011)

Hope they do theres about 7000 lsands thant make up the philippines so there has to be somewhere they can realese it away from humans


----------



## longqi (Sep 10, 2011)

If PETA want it free let them buy a suitable swampy area and stock it with a few of their spare activists


There is no need for carers to go anywhere near this in captivity
Just give it a nice primordial area and toss some tucker over the fence whenever it tells you its hungry
Might live for another 50 years then
But what chance would it have in the wild now that everyone knows it is there???


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 11, 2011)

*maybe they should feed it PETA members? thats about the only thing those drop kicks would be good use for*


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 11, 2011)

That would be cruel!


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 13, 2011)

pythrulz said:


> Hope they do theres about 7000 lsands thant make up the philippines so there has to be somewhere they can realese it away from humans



Yeah but research from Irwin and Franklin and others has shown that crocs can find their way back home...Meaning if you relocate it to another area it may be able to swim back to its original territory where it was a threat to human life....Maybe things would be different in the Philippines but in Australia most of the tagged crocs eventually returned to where they were captured.

I love animals to death but peta is an absolute embarrassment.....Their are SO many better organizations out their for animals that moronic peta.

I think they should pit this Crocodile against a Kodiak Bear and see who wins...I would pay to see that :lol:


----------



## alrightknight (Sep 13, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Yeah but research from Irwin and Franklin and others has shown that crocs can find their way back home...Meaning if you relocate it to another area it may be able to swim back to its original territory where it was a threat to human life....Maybe things would be different in the Philippines but in Australia most of the tagged crocs eventually returned to where they were captured.
> 
> I love animals to death but peta is an absolute embarrassment.....Their are SO many better organizations out their for animals that moronic peta.
> 
> I think they should pit this Crocodile against a Kodiak Bear and see who wins...I would pay to see that :lol:



Thats it they found large crocs, swimming thousands of killometers down the coast and finding there way back aswell as a few they had relocated.


----------



## RepKeeper (Sep 13, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> *maybe they should feed it PETA members? thats about the only thing those drop kicks would be good use for*


U want to kill it ?
If u give it PETA members it will die from lack of nutrition.
They r all full of **** ...


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 13, 2011)

alrightknight said:


> Thats it they found large crocs, swimming thousands of killometers down the coast and finding there way back aswell as a few they had relocated.



Yea...I wonder if the croc would be able to do the same in the Philippines as it could in a huge continent like Australia( Philippines being tons of small/medium sized islands with alot of open water/ocean) it probably could and it would dumb to take such a huge risk...and plus the croc could be used as a tourist attraction to bring in income for the impoverished people..


I want to see Alaskan Brown Bear vs Croc lol...I have seen a few huge bears when I traveled to the Alaskan Pennisula...Kodiak Island used to have tons of huge bears back in the day but they are extensively hunted now so they may be smaller...but the Alaskan Pennisula has some legit monsters and I have seen a few....The last time I went to Katmai Park I saw this enormous bear named King...Check him out

GrizzlyBay.org - The Grizzly Bear named King, page 1


----------



## longqi (Sep 13, 2011)

In the water it would be a no-contest bout
Even though some bears swim very well a 6 metre croc would simply grab hold and submerge
The power of the bear would be absorbed by trying to fight in water so its main attack and defense, the swinging claws, would be negated
Out of the water may be a different matter because the croc would be trying to get back into its natural habitat


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 13, 2011)

Come on, I've seen a big saltie drag an adult bull buffalo into the water by the nose, with ease. 
No contest.

The crocs ate dinosaurs and outlived them.


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 13, 2011)

longqi said:


> In the water it would be a no-contest bout
> Even though some bears swim very well a 6 metre croc would simply grab hold and submerge
> The power of the bear would be absorbed by trying to fight in water so its main attack and defense, the swinging claws, would be negated
> Out of the water may be a different matter because the croc would be trying to get back into its natural habitat



Yea the only thing that would beat a 6m croc in water would be a Hippo or Elephant, Rhino( through Rhinos are afraid of the water so maybe a croc could take one)

Land and very shallow water is probably a stalemate in the wild...If you forcibly pitted them to the death( which I was joking by the way) I don't know what would happen...

Bears are very strong animals and they are huge on the Alaskan Pennisula( I have personally seen 2 enormous ones while in Katmai)...Their was a good documentary on them just the other day...I will pm it to you if you are interested...through you may not be able to view it outside of the US.


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 13, 2011)

y


SteveNT said:


> Come on, I've seen a big saltie drag an adult bull buffalo into the water by the nose, with ease.
> No contest.
> 
> The crocs ate dinosaurs and outlived them.



Have you ever seen a big brown or polar bear? They are absolutely huge and extremely stocky..I will post a thread with pictures later. But yea in water the bear would be in deep **** even through they are pretty good swimmers.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 13, 2011)

I think I saw this fight in an Amarican documentary.... Lake Placid! The croc won.


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 13, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> I think I saw this fight in an Amarican documentary.... Lake Placid! The croc won.



Lol it was an Alligator! Come on dude....we all know crocodiles can't survive in upstate new york but Alligators obviously can! Gators are always found in freezing cold climates 

By the way where did you see the croc kill the buffalo? Sounds like an awesome site to see


----------



## viciousred (Sep 13, 2011)

I wanna see pics of this croc...


----------



## longqi (Sep 13, 2011)

One thing that most people dont understand about most reptiles including crocodilians is that the reason they havent evolved more is that they simply havent had to
Apart from not having opposible thumbs they are nearly perfect
Slow metabolism so rarely need to feed
Waste zero parts of any prey 
Require very little by way of housing in the wild
Use sunlight for energy just like a solar panel

Virtually every other creature on Earth spends most of its time arranging food supply
They just rest instead and think reptile thoughts

A Polar Bear may have a better chance because they can dive deep and long
But Id still lay my money on a 6metre croc in the water


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 13, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Lol it was an Alligator! Come on dude....we all know crocodiles can't survive in upstate new york but Alligators obviously can! Gators are always found in freezing cold climates
> 
> By the way where did you see the croc kill the buffalo? Sounds like an awesome site to see



Nup... it was a crocodile. They explained it in the documentary. 

And at Hardy's Lagoon/ Creek, a side branch of the Mary River that can shrink from 30km to 17 km over the Dry season. It's a rich system and the crocs (and the fish) get very concentrated. Good fishing and lots of big fellas on show. Unfortunately the system was massively degraded by overstocking (pastoral lease) in the 90's and there is serious siltation, spots we sounded at 17 meters in the 80's are now 2 meters deep.

I also saw a big saltie spin an XL pig and pull it's head off in a spot close by. It crushed the skull, ate the head and meandered off with no interest in the body.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 13, 2011)

viciousred said:


> I wanna see pics of this croc...



You're in the wrong part of the world. That particular croc would probably be dead now, if they're taking buff they're taking cattle and the pastoralists have counter measures. But they're not in short supply up here.

This event was in the 80's and cameras weren't worth carrying in my line of work. They just died.


----------



## cement (Sep 13, 2011)

Read the article and it said nothing about the croc being caught or a rogue etc, seems more like it has always been in captivity and now PETA are saying it should be released!

They are a strange bunch, i think south park had them pegged!


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 13, 2011)

Bad idea releasing it. 

These animal rights nuts do realise it's an apex land and marine predator ? (when it sees a person or a kid in or near the water it sees a light snack).

It should either be killed or taken to a croc-farm, it should not be released.


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 13, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> That would be cruel!



Poor nutritional value in PETAs, they don't eat meat and only drink chardennay or spring water. Poor thing would need nutritional suppliments (like an occasional Fox / News reporter or pit bull (.... :evil: couldn't resist) or stray moggy tossed over the fence).


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 13, 2011)

longqi said:


> One thing that most people dont understand about most reptiles including crocodilians is that the reason they havent evolved more is that they simply havent had to
> Apart from not having opposible thumbs they are nearly perfect
> Slow metabolism so rarely need to feed
> Waste zero parts of any prey
> ...



Pitch a 6m esterine croc against a polar bear and my money is on the croc making a meal of the bear.


----------



## MathewB (Sep 13, 2011)

In Mathewlanguage the word 'Bear' loosely translates to: "Holy Crap that thing is a bloody tank!"
View attachment 217701

It depends on the species of Bear, the individual and of course, the arena of death. In a land based battle I strongly believe that the Bear would win, unless said bear was maybe a small black bear. 
In the water the Croc wold most likely win.

But may I ask, why in the hell are we talking about Bear's fighting Croc's?

EDIT: Click on the attachment file thingy, it might still work


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 14, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Pitch a 6m esterine croc against a polar bear and my money is on the croc making a meal of the bear.



On land through I don't know...Bears are huge animals....Whether that be a polar bear or a brown bear from the Alaskan coast.


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 14, 2011)

longqi said:


> One thing that most people dont understand about most reptiles including crocodilians is that the reason they havent evolved more is that they simply havent had to
> Apart from not having opposible thumbs they are nearly perfect
> Slow metabolism so rarely need to feed
> Waste zero parts of any prey
> ...



Brown Bears from the Alaskan coast can also dive deep to catch salmon( its a tactic that some bears do use to catch salmon)...But polar bears are built for marine life more so than Brown bears( which are built for digging)

I doubt it matters through as both are very outclassed compared to a croc in water.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 14, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> Come on, I've seen a big saltie drag an adult bull buffalo into the water by the nose, with ease.
> No contest.
> 
> The crocs ate dinosaurs and outlived them.



I saw a 4m, maybe a lil smaller, croc take an adult horse at Peppimenarti in 2007. It first grabbed it on the face, pulled it down toward the water, changed his grip three times until he had it around the neck and then swam off down river. 

I don't think i've ever recovered from the experience! Now i need atleast two cans of courage before i have the guts to put my boat back on the trailer!


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 14, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I saw a 4m, maybe a lil smaller, croc take an adult horse at Peppimenarti in 2007. It first grabbed it on the face, pulled it down toward the water, changed his grip three times until he had it around the neck and then swam off down river.
> 
> I don't think i've ever recovered from the experience! Now i need atleast two cans of courage before i have the guts to put my boat back on the trailer!



What sort of courage are you partial to?

I disagree with releasing it, now that people know it's around it'll be hunted or it'll return to its territory.

the safest place for him now is captivity provided he doesn't start eyeballing the keepers


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 14, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> What sort of courage are you partial to?
> 
> I disagree with releasing it, now that people know it's around it'll be hunted or it'll return to its territory.
> 
> the safest place for him now is captivity provided he doesn't start eyeballing the keepers




Yeah thats another thing...If they release it( other than the obvious threat to the local people) some ******* would probably just poach it.

So it either gets killed by terrified locals( or kills locals) or some ******* poacher...At least in captivity it can be a source of income for the locals.

To bad crocs find their way back to their original territory..It would be alot easier to relocate and release crocs if they didn't/couldn't do that.


----------



## spotlight (Sep 14, 2011)

pythrulz said:


> Hope they do theres about 7000 lsands thant make up the philippines so there has to be somewhere they can realese it away from humans


, i would love someone to show me a area their are no humans in the Philippines ,there are even people living in the cemetaries hanging their cloths from tombstone to tombstone, my wife is filipino and ive been their 5 times already if you could see and smell the jet black water you would never want it released again lol, fishermen have to go right out to sea just to catch fish the water is that polluted.
As you fly into the Philippines you can see giant netted off area out at sea this is where most of the countries clean fish come from they are farmed


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 14, 2011)

Bears v Crocs, are you all nuts!! or ancient Romans......As for the constantly trotted out, salties dragging 1 ton bull buff down to Davie Jones's locker, dream on! Pics or no way......


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 14, 2011)

spotlight said:


> , i would love someone to show me a area their are no humans in the Philippines ,there are even people living in the cemetaries hanging their cloths from tombstone to tombstone, my wife is filipino and ive been their 5 times already if you could see and smell the jet black water you would never want it released again lol, fishermen have to go right out to sea just to catch fish the water is that polluted.
> As you fly into the Philippines you can see giant netted off area out at sea this is where most of the countries clean fish come from they are farmed



Your talking about the rivers being polluted right? Not the surrounding coastal water/ocean?

Is it really that bad? Wow that sucks! I have heard that diving in the Philippines is amazing and its easy to see marine life( but that's obviously in the ocean/coastal waters)...


When I went to Thailand the rivers didn't seem that polluted( but I did only stay in one place and didn't travel far) and of course the beach and diving and coastal waters were absolutely incredible.


----------



## MathewB (Sep 14, 2011)

Does this count?

View attachment 217826



EDIT: God damn attachments


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 14, 2011)

Bit of a tug of war in this one.( FFwd to about 1.10) And the voice over reminds me of The Simpson's Mr Sparkle episode! 


[video=youtube;VGeN0wwC5To]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGeN0wwC5To&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## spotlight (Sep 14, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Your talking about the rivers being polluted right? Not the surrounding coastal water/ocean?
> 
> Is it really that bad? Wow that sucks! I have heard that diving in the Philippines is amazing and its easy to see marine life( but that's obviously in the ocean/coastal waters)...
> 
> ...


 the area you are talking about is Baroki it has nice water and beaches but as for the area the croc was caught and Manila Bay and surounding water on the caust its black and smelly


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 15, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Bit of a tug of war in this one.( FFwd to about 1.10) And the voice over reminds me of The Simpson's Mr Sparkle episode!
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;VGeN0wwC5To]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGeN0wwC5To&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]



Love that video Josh, its had some mega hits...


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 16, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Bears v Crocs, are you all nuts!! or ancient Romans......As for the constantly trotted out, salties dragging 1 ton bull buff down to Davie Jones's locker, dream on! Pics or no way......



I'm not going to lie even through I am completely against animals cruelty...It would have been cool to see some of those fights.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 16, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Love that video Josh, its had some mega hits...



Would be a sight to see in the bush watching that hey!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 17, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Would be a sight to see in the bush watching that hey!


Would give both, for the chance...


----------



## Heelssss (Sep 17, 2011)

Amazing, but have to admit loved the Japanese animation lol


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 17, 2011)

Watch the full version on youtube, without the pokomon slant, its amazing


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 17, 2011)

fangs01 said:


> Amazing, but have to admit loved the Japanese animation lol



I Liked that bit, reminded me of MXC or something as well.



Cockney_Red said:


> Watch the full version on youtube, without the pokomon slant, its amazing



Lol @ Pokemon!


----------



## ejay1 (Sep 22, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Your talking about the rivers being polluted right? Not the surrounding coastal water/ocean?
> 
> Is it really that bad? Wow that sucks! I have heard that diving in the Philippines is amazing and its easy to see marine life( but that's obviously in the ocean/coastal waters)...
> 
> ...



no...he is talking about Manila....the area where the croc was caught in quite clean
Agusan Del Sur where the croc was caught is a freaking jungle...people live in nipa hut houses on stilts and school children use a canoe to get to school...Im not suprised a huge croc was caught there...Mindanao is severely undeveloped


----------



## numchacar (Sep 22, 2011)

They will never release him, He is the world's biggest crocodile in captive now so he will pull in tourists and bring the money in pluse he was considered a danger to lifestock of local farmers. Sad to see people wanting to make money out of a beautifull creature


----------



## longqi (Sep 22, 2011)

If it was in any country on Earth exactly the same thing would happen
Its great that now people will actually be able to see it alive instead of as the worlds biggest handbag


----------



## ejay1 (Sep 22, 2011)

longqi said:


> If it was in any country on Earth exactly the same thing would happen
> Its great that now people will actually be able to see it alive instead of as the worlds biggest handbag



they kill suspected man eaters smaller then this in Australia and Florida....
the filipino people should be given a round of appluase for not doing what so many other countries would probably do

I mean there are videos of people killing giant annacondas to retrieve the body of a dead dog from inside it...and so called PETA supporters were applauding the killing of the giant snake...I guess PETA forgot to say some animals are more important then others


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 24, 2011)

numchacar said:


> They will never release him, He is the world's biggest crocodile in captive now so he will pull in tourists and bring the money in pluse he was considered a danger to lifestock of local farmers. Sad to see people wanting to make money out of a beautifull creature



It really isn't that sad considering how ridiculously poor they probably are and it posed a threat.

I obviously would prefer to see such a huge impressive animal in the wild where it belongs...but in this instance releasing it sounds highly irresponsible. And if this was America you can bet your *** some dumb hick would have shot it as a trophy.


----------



## ejay1 (Sep 29, 2012)

spotlight said:


> the area you are talking about is Baroki it has nice water and beaches but as for the area the croc was caught and Manila Bay and surounding water on the caust its black and smelly



Agusan marsh where the giant crocodile was caught and Manila bay is totally different
I see that you have only been in Luzon/Manila....no crocodiles live that far north in the country

Agusan Marsh is actually quite clean....its a nature park in Mindanao....500 miles away from Manila


----------

